# A few splashed



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Had my 2 splashed bucks 9 months ago now.Lack of time and space means I haven't bred to many but I thought I'd share a few pictures,another thing I haven't had much time for recently.

my current stud buck








some youngsters
a tri








ginger splashed,


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They look fantastic Sarah, well done. I love the orange and cream. The tricolour is looking bloody good considering it was a mere 10 months ago that splashed was brought to this country! I don't know how you do it but every variety you touch turns to gold


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Beautiful mice Sarah! really really nice!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wonderful! I especially like the ginger splashed. The bold splashing in the first picture is very nice.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice indeed! I've been wondering when the first British tricolors would pop up  It has a good amount of white and some nice black spots. Ginger splashed is also an eyecatcher! 
Carry on the good job


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I've got a champagne splashed in my lot too


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice! Well done!
I think the UK and NL breeders will do a much better job with the tricolours than the german breeders, although much more persons from Germany than anywhere else got Tricolours from my stud.

Regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The black stud is very nice. Is he one you bred?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thank you everyone for your kind comments.Yes Rhasputin I bred all the mice pictured,my preference is for the darker splashed.I still have one of the original bucks from Siameece,testament to the good fit bucks she gave me a start with.We had a bit of a landmark at yesterdays show,Phil,Seawatch won the marked section with a tri colour :clap .


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

While I do like the traditional dark splashed and tri, that ginger is very striking!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Beautiful mice!


----------

